
Promising antibiotic discovered in microbial ‘dark matter’ (soil bacteria) - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/news/promising-antibiotic-discovered-in-microbial-dark-matter-1.16675
======
DrScump
More: [http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/01/07/37561616...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2015/01/07/375616162/compound-from-soil-bacteria-may-help-fight-
dangerous-germs)

[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533966/from-a-pile-
of-d...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533966/from-a-pile-of-dirt-
researchers-discover-new-antibiotic/)

and I could have sworn that PBS had a segment on this research on Nova or Nova
ScienceNow, but their search doesn't seem to find it.

